# DeOxit / Progold, worth it or placebo?



## Abouna (Oct 26, 2006)

First, what is the consensus on these two products? Are they worth getting, both of them?

Second, anyone suggest the best form factor (pen, spray, etc?) and best place to get them? I see Radio Shack has a dual pack for $15.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Oct 26, 2006)

I have the pens,they definitly work,on everything not just flashlights.I have saved a tv remotthat quit,deox and progold,magically it works again(4 months now) also it fixed my marine radio,electronic volume would not work,put on DEox&Pgold on the removable faceplate and has worked all summer no more problems!
Put it on everything,cell phone battery,headphone jacks.Stereo connections,almost anything you can think of.


----------



## JimmyM (Oct 26, 2006)

I bought the Radio Shack pack of 2 small spray cans. It's a little wasteful if you ask me. Even using a Q-Tip. As soon as these run out, I'll be getting a small bottle of the 100% product and using q-tips or other swabs to apply. Or maybe get the pens online.


----------



## lrp (Oct 26, 2006)

I both two of the pens at Radio Shack a while back mostly because some guys here said it would work. I have used it on two lights that wouldn't work and it brought them both back to life....so I know it works!! Now, I use it on the contacts of all my flashlights.


----------



## elgarak (Oct 26, 2006)

I must admit that I have never used it myself, nor felt I have to use it.

The big problem I have is that they don't tell what's in it (trade secret). However, it appears to me very non-toxic and not very flammable.

I'm a physicist, and work in a lab with lots of electronics, and whatever we use to improve contacts involves substances that are either more toxic, or more flammable, or both.

Right now, I'm more willing to bet that this is primarily and only a mechanical cleaning tool (it _might_ produce a conductive, oxide-preventing film, but I need more information to confirm this. Could also be a water-displacing, non-conductive film that is easily removed partially when reinstalling the plug/battery/etc.). As such, you could also use a Q-tip and 70% rubbing alcohol (or pure Isopropanol, which could be get in small quantities outside of the US in pharmacies), which I use with great success on contacts.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Oct 26, 2006)

I like the DeOxit for removing corrosion/oxidation, I'm not sure about the benefits of Progold though.

I use the pens generally.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Oct 26, 2006)

the total opposite for my I always use the ProGold rather than the DeOxit, as the contacts are never that bad.

regards.

John.


----------



## raythompson (Oct 26, 2006)

Yep, stuff works. I had a computer that was flakey, reboots, stalled restarts, many problems. I removed the memory sticks and put Deoxit Gold on the contacts. Removed the interface and did the same thing. The computer has been rock solid since applying the stuff.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Oct 26, 2006)

Worth it. Works like a champ.

Cliff


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 26, 2006)

elgarak said:


> Right now, I'm more willing to bet that this is primarily and only a mechanical cleaning tool (it _might_ produce a conductive, oxide-preventing film, but I need more information to confirm this. Could also be a water-displacing, non-conductive film that is easily removed partially when reinstalling the plug/battery/etc.). As such, you could also use a Q-tip and 70% rubbing alcohol (or pure Isopropanol, which could be get in small quantities outside of the US in pharmacies), which I use with great success on contacts.



I second this assessment. Interestingly, my local Radio Shacks here in Canada don't seem to carry the pens, but they do carry their own brand spray can contact cleaner. Ingredients listed on the can are isopropanol and isobutane. Certainly sounds flammable.

So far, I've stuck with my standard approach - rubbing with a pink pencil eraser (on the tip of pencil), followed by 70% rubbing alcohol with q-tips. Works well for me.


----------



## leeleefocus (Oct 26, 2006)

It's worth it. My L1P which came with very dirty contacts and was pretty dim was cleaned by me until all tha contacts looked nice and shiny and this made it as bright as what i thought it should be. I then bought some deoxit and progold and treated all the contacts with it. I checked the L1P on my light meter before i used the deoxit/progold and then checked it after the contacts had been treated and got a 17% increase in the lux reading. I'm not saying that everything needs to be treated because i treated my L2P and only got a 1% increase in the lux reading but it is worth putting it on everything because you then know that your contacts should be pretty good. I got the pens because they have got the 100% solution in them and the tips of the pens help to scrub away any oxidisation.


----------



## ciam (Oct 26, 2006)

The manufacturer claims ProGold could prevent corrosion, reduce arcing, RFI (radio frequency interference, not much a problem in flashlights but essential in musical instrument) and wear. I assume it forms a thin non-dielectric film to protect and lubricate contacts.

So, its use lies not only in cleaning and priming the contacts, which I think 99% isopropanol does it as well too, but also in maintaining the contacts in good condition for a long time afterwards.


----------



## Martini (Oct 26, 2006)

Unless they have a placebo effect on multimeters, the answer is yes, they work. DeOxit could, as suggested, probably be replaced with isopropanol or other solvents in most cases. However, the DeOxit form factor (spray or pen) is generally more convenient, especially if you need to carry it around with you. Searching the forums here should give you plenty of testimony for ProGold, including real world numbers. E.G., the Mag switch resistance fix. For me, the pen is more useful and less wasteful. BTW, in an effort to needlessly confuse the public, they're now calling ProGold _Deoxit Gold_. Don't you just love branding? :thumbsdow


----------



## jezzyp (Oct 26, 2006)

Ok, I'm convinced - Just ordered some off ebay.

What is this forum so good at making me buy stuff?


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Oct 26, 2006)

JimmyM said:


> I bought the Radio Shack pack of 2 small spray cans. It's a little wasteful if you ask me. Even using a Q-Tip. As soon as these run out, I'll be getting a small bottle of the 100% product and using q-tips or other swabs to apply. Or maybe get the pens online.


I have both of the pens and both of the liquids. IMO the best (least wasteful) way to apply the liquid is with a long *hatpin.*

Living in the sub-tropics I've had lots of trouble with oxidation and I've tried many approaches. I've cleaned contacts with 91% rubbing alcohol and for some lights it had no effect at all. I think it depends on what kind of lights you use, your usage patterns, what kind of climate you live in and perhaps other factors as well.

I wouldn't be without DeOxit and Progold. I started out with the pens and aside from my satisfactory uses on lights, I was able to bring back from the dead a piece of eguipment that paid for them _with just that one use._ Since then I went over my brother's lights and cell phone's contacts with the pens and *he* bought me the two liquid versions of the products.

I'm sold.


----------



## tebore (Oct 26, 2006)

Where can you get this stuff in Canada? I've been looking but I Can't find it. This stuff is as hard to find in canada as Seafoam.


----------



## mosport (Oct 26, 2006)

Traded with vortechs for pens in this thread, great guy to deal with. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/127216

If you need something dabbed, I can bring the pens to the Toronto GTG if it ever happens... Also checked the Caig website and there's a few vendors in Toronto selling their brand, but wasn't able to find out if that included ProGold or DeOxIt.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/127216


----------



## vortechs (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment, mosport. 

Unfortunately I only have a couple of pens left and they have already been spoken for, so please don't flood my PM box with requests for pens. I'll let people know if I happen to find any more of the pens on sale at Radio Shack, but I already bought all the ones I could find locally. I hope everyone that I traded with enjoyed the experience and thought they got a good deal. 

My general opinion of DeoxIT and ProGold is that they work great if the problem is oxidation. Not all flashlight electronics problems are caused by oxidation but a fair number of them are, so the pens and/or sprays are good to have.


----------



## chmsam (Oct 27, 2006)

While it is a bit wasteful, obviously the spray is best used for getting at spots that a swab can't reach. Example: the contact at the emitter end of tube of the MiniMagLED. As has been said before the stuff works as a corrosion/oxidation remover and also as a protectant. It does improve the connections between electrical parts and batteries as well. There are several older lights that I have treated and seen quite an imporvement with the same batteries.


----------



## Abouna (Oct 27, 2006)

OK, accepting that the consensus seems to be in favor of these products, do I need both? Seems like many people get along wth the Gold alone.


----------



## chmsam (Oct 27, 2006)

DeoxIt gets rid of the oxidation. DeoxIt Gold keeps the oxidation from coming back. Use both to improve and protect connections and electrical contacts.


----------



## CM (Oct 28, 2006)

They work but you still have to periodically squirt the stuff in to keep things going. I suspect their goal is to hook you to the "drug" and then you keep coming back for more to satisfy your "addiction".


----------

